# Arctic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro v2 AMD mount problem



## WayneTrew (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi all 

Mobo: GA-MA770-UD3 rev 2.0 
CPU: Phenom ii x2 550 BE 

finished my first build yesterday, but had to swap for the stock HSF 

Wondering if anyone else had a similar problem before... 

Basically when I lower the hsf down on top of the CPUs, its pretty much impossible to fasten the screws into the latches, the gap is too far for them to reach, any had this problem before? I'm pretty sure the fan is meant to be compatible with AM2+ boards 

also, the stock fan sounds like a power station next to me...could this be due to a bad installation or just a noisy fan in general?

thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It does fit. When I mounted mine, I had to really crank on the fastener while an extra pair of hands held the board down flat on my work bench. Even so, I thought something was going to break before I got the clamps fastened.

edit: I just noticed the model of the cooler. The AC Freezer 7 is for an Intel board. You need the AC Freezer 64.


----------



## WayneTrew (Jan 4, 2010)

gcavan said:


> It does fit. When I mounted mine, I had to really crank on the fastener while an extra pair of hands held the board down flat on my work bench. Even so, I thought something was going to break before I got the clamps fastened.
> 
> edit: I just noticed the model of the cooler. The AC Freezer 7 is for an Intel board. You need the AC Freezer 64.


Hey

its meant to be compatible with both:
http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_43&mID=305

it comes with clips for an AMD board too


----------



## WayneTrew (Jan 4, 2010)

Solved.


----------

